# Springfield Armory Adds Two New 10mm XD(m) Pistols



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/2...ngfield-armory-adds-two-new-10mm-xdm-pistols/


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Whoa! I missed those on the radar. Thanks for sharing! :mrgreen:


----------



## Pandaz3 (Aug 23, 2018)

I bought a 10 MM 5.25 version on Monday, I also have the 9 MM version 5.25. I own G-20 and 29 and all metal EAA Witness in 10 MM so I'm not brand new to the cartridge. The 10 MM XDM is easier to grip than the similar G-20. I treasure my EAA so it does not see the light of day much. I suspect that after I shoot the XDM and G-20 side by side I will use the XDM more. I have to clean and inspect the XDM first.


----------



## Pandaz3 (Aug 23, 2018)

Well, I fired 90 rounds each through both the new XDM10 5.25 and the G-20 (Also new). I have adjusted the sights on the XDM for the next outing, it operated beautifully. The G-20 went to single shot mode after three magazines, it just would not return to battery, everything OEM. I have cleaned and re-lubed it, will try again.
Impressed enough with my 5.25 10 MM that I bought a 4.5 version too. should be here next week.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Pandaz3 said:


> Well, I fired 90 rounds each through both the new XDM10 5.25 and the G-20 (Also new). I have adjusted the sights on the XDM for the next outing, it operated beautifully. The G-20 went to single shot mode after three magazines, it just would not return to battery, everything OEM. I have cleaned and re-lubed it, will try again.
> Impressed enough with my 5.25 10 MM that I bought a 4.5 version too. should be here next week.


Got any pictures of that to upload? Those pistols sound "tasty"!


----------

